# Has anyone made the switch from Lexapro to Wellbutrin?



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been hearing and reading a lot of things that suggest it might be a better fit for my mild depression and chronic anxiety. But I worry about side effects from coming off the Lexapro (been on it for 10 years but only a 10mg dose/day). And I'm wondering how effective Wellbutrin seems to be when compared to people taking Lexapro. Any feedback is very much appreciated. I'm getting no results from my current regimine and I wouldn't mind trying something new.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Why don't you try taking them together? A dri/nri like wellbutrin can probably make lexapro 2 or 3 times more effective causes it hitting all the major monomines. But if you do decides too come off the lexapro a taper and a washout period maybe warrented befor beginning wellbutrin. As a withdrawal sydrome from the lexapro will make starting up on the wellbutrin way worst .


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

But wouldn't the benefits of the Wellbutrin counter the withdrawlas of the Lexapro? I remember switching from Paxil to Lexapro without any problems.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

path0gen said:


> But wouldn't the benefits of the Wellbutrin counter the withdrawlas of the Lexapro? I remember switching from Paxil to Lexapro without any problems.


That's probably because they are in the same class (ssri's), wellbutrin and lexapro are not. Wellbutrin also is terrible for anything anxiety-related, just saying!


----------



## JohnDelaney (Jan 11, 2012)

*Possible side effect*

I didn't make a direct switch from Lexapro to Wellbutrin, however I was on Lexapro in the past and had no issues stopping it. I was put on Wellbutrin earlier this year for depression and 3-4 weeks later my anxiety was through the roof and was back to having several panic attacks a day and had no idea why. The next time I saw my physc. she immediatley took me off the Wellbutrin due to this being a fairly common side effect for people who also suffer from severe anxiety. Medications do effect everyone differently. Be sure to talk to your Doctor or Phyc. about this possible side effect especially if your anxiety is severe.

Best wishes,
John


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am on 150mg zoloft and 300mg wellbutrin. I was on Zoloft and Remeron before and I basically switched straight to Wellbutrin. Wellbutrin + SSRI = superior therapy.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

path0gen said:


> I've been hearing and reading a lot of things that suggest it might be a better fit for my mild depression and chronic anxiety. But I worry about side effects from coming off the Lexapro (been on it for 10 years but only a 10mg dose/day). And I'm wondering how effective Wellbutrin seems to be when compared to people taking Lexapro. Any feedback is very much appreciated. I'm getting no results from my current regimine and I wouldn't mind trying something new.


The two meds work on different monomines. Wellbutrin is a NE inhibitor and releaser and to a lesser extent with DA. With no appreciable effects on 5HT receptors. So, lexapro specifically targets 5HT as a reuptake inhibitor. Wellbutrin is sometimes not tolerated well by those with SAD because it works from the release of it's active metabolites that in turn increase norepinephrine, which can cause irritability, agitation, or nervousness in some. But it will help get you going if you are experiencing an apathetic type of depression. It also has a similar effect on dopamine receptors.

It is commonly combined with an SSRI like lexapro to curb the notorious side effects of the SRI's. Increasing sex drive and decreasing the apathy and weight gain that can be caused by SSRI's. It's a very common poly-med combo!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> The two meds work on different monomines. Wellbutrin is a NE inhibitor and releaser and to a lesser extent with DA. With no appreciable effects on 5HT receptors. So, lexapro specifically targets 5HT as a reuptake inhibitor. Wellbutrin is sometimes not tolerated well by those with SAD because it works from the release of it's active metabolites that in turn increase norepinephrine, which can cause irritability, agitation, or nervousness in some. But it will help get you going if you are experiencing an apathetic type of depression. It also has a similar effect on dopamine receptors.
> 
> It is commonly combined with an SSRI like lexapro to curb the notorious side effects of the SRI's. Increasing sex drive and decreasing the apathy and weight gain that can be caused by SSRI's. It's a very common poly-med combo!


I think this is why the term "welloft" came to be. Because Zoloft is an inhibitor of cyp2b6 enzyme. This allows more of the active bupropion chemical to build up in the system instead of turning it into hydroxybupropion. I definitely feel more of the dopamine effect as I've taken bromocriptine in the past and can compare. It definitely doesn't stop all of the conversion but from my own experience it is definitely activating less norepinephrine and I just feel damn good. My doc said he has had a lot of good experiences with this combo and others do not give such great results when combined with Wellbutrin.


----------

